# ZEE TV HD



## desiguy2447 (May 27, 2009)

The national Indian newspaper which is published for the USA has a massive ad for ZEE TV in HD with Dish Network being the first TV service provider to have the HD feed for the USA. since I have the Hindi Package I went into my guide to see if the HD feed was actually live yet on Dish, and only the SD channels shows.


----------



## MikeL DISH (Dec 28, 2010)

We don't currently carry the international networks in HD, although we'll be more than happy to get a request to our programming management team to consider!



desiguy2447 said:


> The national Indian newspaper which is published for the USA has a massive ad for ZEE TV in HD with Dish Network being the first TV service provider to have the HD feed for the USA. since I have the Hindi Package I went into my guide to see if the HD feed was actually live yet on Dish, and only the SD channels shows.


----------



## desiguy2447 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the reply..

Dish Network has already uplinked the HD channel for Zee TV which is in hidden mode for testing. This has been confirmed by the uplink activity report a few days back.

here is the uplink info from Dish Network:

9997(19) - ZEETV [MPEG4 HD] added to Anik F3 118.7W TP 32 ConUS beam (Zee TV) (NA)

Also Zee TV would not have taken out a huge AD informing people of the HD Feed if Dish Network wasn't going to provide the channel. I am surprised you didn't do some searching since your from Dish Network?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Zee jumped the gun, that's all.


----------



## desiguy2447 (May 27, 2009)

That is true the AD should have said coming soon to Dish Network since the channel is not live yet for Dish Customers who have the South Asian package or the two channel South Asian option.


----------



## kskies2 (May 27, 2012)

This is good news, for sure. But I'd like to see other Indian channels in HD, like Star India Plus, Sony Entertainment Television Asia, and Aapka Colors. I hope they will follow in Zee's lead and launch very soon too. It's great to see that Dish Network is now offering international channels in HD.


----------



## desiguy2447 (May 27, 2009)

Stars has an HD feed in India I think the channel coming to Dish will be matter if Dish has pay extra for the HD feed, and the contract Dish has with the Fox group (Fox News, etc).

I know with Zee TV, Dish struck a land mark deal with the Zee Group a while back and recently renewed the contract as Zee TV is the highest watched International channel and Dish has the most viewers for Zee TV USA beating out the cable operators, and the channel isn't offered on Direct TV giving Dish and advantage to sign up South Asians to Dish.

Sony also has an HD feed live but again depends on the deal with Dish if they will offer it for free or charge a fee. I don't think it would be too hard for Sony & Dish to get the HD feed.

Colors has one as well, but given Viacom being hungry for money I don't think we will see the HD feed on Dish anytime soon as I sense Viacom is going to want charge Dish a fee which going by Viacom's history and battles with everyone will hold Dish from offering it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

MikeL DISH said:


> We don't currently carry the international networks in HD, although we'll be more than happy to get a request to our programming management team to consider!


TV Japan (Channel 9991) is currently available in HD.



desiguy2447 said:


> That is true the AD should have said coming soon to Dish Network since the channel is not live yet for Dish Customers who have the South Asian package or the two channel South Asian option.


Uplinks do not always lead to carriage. Perhaps there is a signed deal that the parties should not be talking about ... but it may be just in the "in negotiations" stage.


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

I wonder if regular Zee SD is being squished to 4:3 recently from 16:9 by either Asia TV USA directly or during the feed over to the US as part of this change by Zee.

I had thought Star (Hindi) would have the first international HD for Dish in the US, but I guess not.

As soon as Zee goes live with their HD feed, I think Sony and Star (and Viacom 18) will look pretty bad with their picture quality.

Rasheed


----------



## desiguy2447 (May 27, 2009)

I went to the Zee channel last night for five minutes when checking to see if the HD feed was live and out of testing mode by Dish. For Colors I have found there PQ to pretty decent and hopefully the PQ won't down grade once Zee HD goes live. 

I would imagine that Stars / Sony will get into talks with Dish to get there HD live going. Usually it takes one channel to go HD, and usually the rest will follow.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

MikeL DISH said:


> We don't currently carry the international networks in HD, although we'll be more than happy to get a request to our programming management team to consider!


Dish does as pointed out by James. And at CES one of the things mentioned for the "New Dish" was International HD. Zee is uplinked and though there are examples of channels being uplinked but not activated I would say it's just a matter of time for this one.


----------



## prashp1 (Jul 31, 2006)

Everyone - if you want more HD Indian channels on Dish Network then please post which HD Indian channels you want and if more people Likes/Thanks your post then the Dish Internet Team will pass your request. Please go to:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/threads/290914-Official-DISH-Channel-Request-Thread

You can also wish there was HD Indian channels at:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200634


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

prashp1 said:


> Everyone - if you want more HD Indian channels on Dish Network then please post which HD Indian channels you want and if more people Likes/Thanks your post then the Dish Internet Team will pass your request. Please go to:...


OR

Even easier... check out post #2 of this very thread where a DIRT member already replied saying that he was putting in a channel request with Dish.

No other sites, "thanking", or "liking" required... Just post, and the DIRT reps will take your request straight to Dish... no hoop-jumping required!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ZeeTV available ... in HD!

9997 ZEETV (787 HD) Zee TV (Hindi) 118° TP 32 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
592 ZEETE ZEE TV (Telugu) 118° TP 3 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*


----------



## puri (Mar 11, 2009)

Beautiful, watching right now on 787.


----------



## Nina (Jan 15, 2008)

puri said:


> Beautiful, watching right now on 787.


It is on channel 9997!!!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Nina said:


> It is on channel 9997!!!!


It is on both channels on most HD receivers (the Hopper shows mapdowns only so it is only 787 on Hopper/Joey).


----------



## Nina (Jan 15, 2008)

James Long said:


> It is on both channels on most HD receivers (the Hopper shows mapdowns only so it is only 787 on Hopper/Joey).


I'm sorry....


----------



## desiguy2447 (May 27, 2009)

Watched it last night the PQ was amazing very colorful picture and very sharp. A good move by Asia TV to bring the Zee HD feed on Dish Network considering that Zee TV is the most watched international channel Dish offers!

I wonder how long it will take Comcast, Time Warner, and Cox to add the HD feed now that Dish has it live that is in the markets the Cable companies offer the Zee channel.


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

If most folks remember when HD first came, we would watch HD no matter what it was showing because it was so different and amazing compared to SD.

This is the feeling I have with the Zee HD curretnly. Zee HD does not have as compelling programs right now compared to the other channels, but the amount of native 16:9 HD stuff they are showing is amazing. It is way better than the transition the major US channels had because the equipment has gotten so much cheaper and the learning curve has mostly passed.

Now, if Zee can just amp up its schedule a bit (so many major shows deals have been going to Viacom/Sony/Star-Fox/Colours), they can get people to see the enhancements. I guess Sa Re Ga Ma Pa is coming back soon.

By the way, Zee TV HD is 100% English subtitles in case anyone is interested in knowing. Most of the movies shown appear to be native letterbox transfer as well (you can flip between the SD and HD versions and see the differences), but I expect more and more will be HD transferred. As far as I can tell, aside from Blu-Ray DVDs, Sony Movie Channel and Zee HD (and Dish recent PPV) are the first Indian HD movies shown in the US market. I think Netflix has a few too.

Rasheed


----------



## desiguy2447 (May 27, 2009)

I have observed the same with the Zee HD channel on the content. I am sure in the coming months more content in HD will be added to the schedule, and the movies they do show on the weekends should look much better and pass thru the 5.1 audio. (been watching at my parents house).

Sadly stuck on Cox cable at my house.

For Netflix there are ton of Hindi movies stream-able. Many are in HD, and the newer ones in HD have the 5.1 audio with removable subtitle options for those of us who speak Hindi fluent.

Most of the YRF movies, and UTV movies are on Netflix instant watch as to the land mark deal Netflix struck with both companies. If Eros would strike some deal with Netflix the Bollywood content would nearly double, but Eros is too busy prompting there own Vod service which seems dumb as Netflix reaches more people. 

One thing Dish needs to do since they acquired Blockbuster is strike deals with YRF, UTV, Reliance, Shemaroo, and EROS for instant content. Blockbuster has almost no Hindi movies instantly for viewing or even on DVD.


----------



## nagani (Feb 10, 2005)

Any news if Dish will be offering it for preview?


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

No idea since Zee is an existing channel. It is included for anyone who already has the SD channel like other premium channels.

Rasheed


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

No idea since Zee is an existing channel. It is included for anyone who already has the SD channel like other premium channels.

Rasheed


----------

